# master key



## marlon

This was given on another thread, i would like to know your opinions on what is the 'master key' spoken about and you general opinon on the article.  Many thanks

Marlon

'There is a *Master* *Key* to Tai-Chi Chuan. Possessing it, if we are willing to devote time and energy to practice, we can continue to make progress throughout life to the limits of our natural ability. Without this *key*, we can only hope to improve our technique to a certain level, and then will "sign away our time," as the Song of Thirteen Postures says. The *Master* *Key* defines the art of Tai-Chi Chuan. We can do the forms, the "ch'uan," and even practice a variety of principles such as slowness, relaxation, straight spine, and certain hand positions. We can even reach high technical achievement; but without the Maser *Key*, we should not call our art "Tai-Chi Chuan." 

The *Master* *Key* is not related to any particular style. Instead, it makes one family of all diverse forms of Tai Chi. The forms and styles are analogous to rooms in the same hotel. Each room has a *key* whose superficial appearance differentiates it from all others, and provides the guest with access to that room, and to no other. Problems arise when guests begin thinking their room is best, and the particular bumps and valleys, notches and grooves, straight or contoured edges in their *key* are essential, and should appear in everyone's *key*. As the external differences are given greater significance. "Tai-Chi hotel" turns into "Chuan Condominiums." All the guests try their keys in one another's doors and say, "Your room is no good because my *key* doesn't open your door, and I know my *key* works." This is happening among some Tai-Chi players today. Adherents of various styles become involved in describing individual differences as if they were fundamental. One might say, " The *Key* to Tai-Chi Chuan has five notches of increasing depth in its upper edge"; another might counter, "The upper edge of the *key* must be smooth to permit it to turn either way." When instructors, who may have been misled by their teachers, focus on the unique configuration of their own "keys," students are easily fooled, and mimic the person at the front of the class instead of seeking to apply the *Master* *Key* for themselves. However, just as the manager of a hotel has one *master* *key* which unlocks all doors, there is one *Master* *Key* to Tai-Chi Chuan that reveals which bumps and valleys in individual keys are merely superficial differences, and which are common to all other styles, and therefore define the essence of the art. 

The *Master* *Key* to Tai-Chi Chuan, is so complete that it contains all other principles within it, yet so simple that some people will hear and laugh, some will acknowledge it yet forget to practice it, and only a few will achieve mastery with it. Yet anyone can hear and immediately have some understanding of it. What is the *Master* *Key*? You do not have to take my word for it: I did not originate it. It has existed since ancient times, distinguishing Tai Chi from other "ch'uan." I only wish to emphasize it so Tai-Chi players of all styles can see the common ground defining their practice, and can work together toward mastery.'

-Jou, Tsung Hwa


----------



## Bobby135

The way that I view this article is as a metaphor.  Obviously there is no actual physical "key" that you can grasp that will make you understand all that is Tai Chi and other Martial Arts.  As I was reading this I took it beyond the level of a single martial art with it's different branches and extended it to the various martial arts that I have studied.  There are different schools/factions of any given martial art and each teacher has their own methods.  But if you begin to examine it you can see how there are more similarities than there are differences.  I am hoping this makes sense to everyone.  The "key" or "root" all starts from some place, but as time goes on and different people adapt the arts is begins to change.  Upon that change comes the debate of "my art is better than your art" when they are all martial arts rooted in the same thing.  

The best way I can sum up this article is through this quote: "The things that unite us are far greater than those that divide us"


----------



## ggg214

the article, IMO, is for senior practitioners of taiji. or for master degree!
as i don't reach senior degree, i have to admit that i don't understand what it is at last, but i can feel some mystery things behind its words.


----------



## mograph

Wasn't this covered by Curly in _City Slickers_? 
"One thing."

But seriously, I think that's a long way to go to say "All styles of Tai Chi have something great in common, and it doesn't matter what techniques you learn -- you need this thing". Personally, I don't think there's any useful information here, since he doesn't tell us what that special thing is.

I think the key is _song_, by the way.
Either that or it's _Yin/Yang_.


----------



## bonjopi

The master key in Tai Chi is referred to in many different ways. The reference I usually use is called energy awareness. Zen calls the experience "Kensho" experience. This experience is something that can
only be gained with the aid of a Kung Fu master or Zen Master willing and able to train you. The experience is not some vague thing you think
happened to you while training. There is a definite experience and your
life is changed very much as a result. Not something for the feint of heart. All the walls come down with this experience. 
The reason this is called the master key is because as you digest the experience and see through experience how energy awareness works
in martial art, you realize that all styles and all the arts are based on  princples that are explained at the highest level. Tai Chi was put together
by a tai chi master, not some clown at Joe's Tai Chi club.
You can't even imagine what is going on at these levels of skill.
The movements at these levels are as good as invisible to the average
person. And yes you have to train... a lot. 
If you want more information you should look to Zen and information about Kensho experience. That is the experience being referred to.
      When you train at the level of energy awareness, the energy teaches you. And I have have yet to meet or hear of anyone who is any good
at martial art with under 20 years experience. The only real Martial Art master that I personally know of other than the person that taught me, is Master Pan Qing Fu in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. I met him once and had a confrontation with him, looking for some answers to some serious questions. He is the only person I know of that is the real deal and that is actively teaching martial art. 
     The price of this master key that you are referring to is something
very few people would willing pay.


*Kensh&#333;* (&#35211;&#24615, literally "seeing the nature" in Japanese, is the experience of enlightenment described in the context of Zen Buddhism. The term is often used to denote an initial awakening experience, seeing one's buddha nature, that can be enlarged and clarified through further practice in daily life.


----------



## marlon

bonjopi said:


> The master key in Tai Chi is referred to in many different ways. The reference I usually use is called energy awareness. Zen calls the experience "Kensho" experience. This experience is something that can
> only be gained with the aid of a Kung Fu master or Zen Master willing and able to train you. The experience is not some vague thing you think
> happened to you while training. There is a definite experience and your
> life is changed very much as a result. Not something for the feint of heart. All the walls come down with this experience.
> The reason this is called the master key is because as you digest the experience and see through experience how energy awareness works
> in martial art, you realize that all styles and all the arts are based on princples that are explained at the highest level. Tai Chi was put together
> by a tai chi master, not some clown at Joe's Tai Chi club.
> You can't even imagine what is going on at these levels of skill.
> The movements at these levels are as good as invisible to the average
> person. And yes you have to train... a lot.
> If you want more information you should look to Zen and information about Kensho experience. That is the experience being referred to.
> When you train at the level of energy awareness, the energy teaches you. And I have have yet to meet or hear of anyone who is any good
> at martial art with under 20 years experience. The only real Martial Art master that I personally know of other than the person that taught me, is Master Pan Qing Fu in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. I met him once and had a confrontation with him, looking for some answers to some serious questions. He is the only person I know of that is the real deal and that is actively teaching martial art.
> The price of this master key that you are referring to is something
> very few people would willing pay.
> 
> 
> *Kensh&#333;* (&#35211;&#24615, literally "seeing the nature" in Japanese, is the experience of enlightenment described in the context of Zen Buddhism. The term is often used to denote an initial awakening experience, seeing one's buddha nature, that can be enlarged and clarified through further practice in daily life.


 

Time energy, faith and sincere seeking of truth as well as testing the "reality" and effectiveness of training,for the rest of my life is what i put into martial art.  I thank you for your response and sharing.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## wuchi

I agree 100% in general with what Tsung Hwa Jou said. It is very similar to my own long held belief. It is SIMPLE but by no means EASY.

The 'Master Key' Tsung Hwa Jou talked about what I think is 'softness prevails over hardness'. To reach true softness (soong) in tai chi is extremely difficult. It perhaps is the most revered attribute across all tai chi styles. In my opinion only people with a high degree of true softness can really attain the high skills in tai chi and those not would rely on various techniques.


----------



## wuchi

Here is a very old quote from the Taoist philosopher Lao Tzu (Laozi - circa 500 BC) which I thought is relevant to the original post and may be of some interest and benefit for those who have not heard of it before:

"When the highest type of people hear Tao, they diligently practise it.  When the average type of people hear Tao, they half believe in it.  When the lowest type of people hear Tao, they laugh at it.  If they did not laugh, it would not be Tao."  -  Lao Tzu


----------



## mograph

"Those who know do not say, and those who say do not know".

Enough talk! Let's practice!


----------



## Flying Crane

bonjopi said:


> The only real Martial Art master that I personally know of other than the person that taught me, is Master Pan Qing Fu in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. I met him once and had a confrontation with him, looking for some answers to some serious questions. He is the only person I know of that is the real deal and that is actively teaching martial art.


 
Do you really believe he is the only one?


----------



## Flying Crane

marlon said:


> What is the *Master* *Key*? You do not have to take my word for it: I did not originate it. It has existed since ancient times, distinguishing Tai Chi from other "ch'uan." I only wish to emphasize it so Tai-Chi players of all styles can see the common ground defining their practice, and can work together toward mastery.'
> 
> -Jou, Tsung Hwa


 
OK, so what is the master key?


----------



## ggg214

wuchi said:


> I agree 100% in general with what Tsung Hwa Jou said. It is very similar to my own long held belief. It is SIMPLE but by no means EASY.
> 
> The 'Master Key' Tsung Hwa Jou talked about what I think is '*softness* *prevails over hardness'*. To reach true softness (soong) in tai chi is extremely difficult. It perhaps is the most revered attribute across all tai chi styles. In my opinion only people with a high degree of true softness can really attain the high skills in tai chi and those not would rely on various techniques.


 
after reading this post, i have done some research about the bold words above.

in chinese, the bold words could be translated as &#20197;&#26580;&#20811;&#21018;. these words came from a book wrote by Zhu Ge Liang(&#35832;&#33883;&#20142, named how to be a general(&#23558;&#33489.  the whole sentence should be translated as"hardness of a good general should not be breaken, softness of a good general shoule not be twisted, therefore, weakness prevails over power, softness prevails over hardness. if there is only softness or weakness, it must be cut down; if there is only hardness or power, it must go to death; only balance between softness and hardness is the way to Tao" (&#21892;&#23558;&#32773;&#65292;&#20854;&#21018;&#19981;&#21487;&#25240;&#65292;&#20854;&#26580;&#19981;&#21487;&#21367;&#65292;&#25925;&#20197;&#24369;&#21046;&#24378;&#65292;&#20197;&#26580;&#21046;&#21018;&#12290;&#32431;&#26580;&#32431;&#24369;&#65292;&#20854;&#21183;&#24517;&#21066;&#65307;&#32431;&#21018;&#32431;&#24378;&#65292;&#20854;&#21183;&#24517;&#20129;&#65307;&#19981;&#26580;&#19981;&#21018;&#65292;&#21512;&#36947;&#20043;&#24120;&#12290
in the original word, we can find out softness is not just softness, hardness is not just hardness either. maybe we should reconsider the definition of softness, and also the words "softness prevails over hardness"


----------



## fyn5000

ggg214 has made a very good point.  Master Alex Dong has said in his workshops that Yang does not exist without Yin just as Yin does not exist without Yang.  It is in every movement of the forms.

I try to remember that in my practice of Taijiquan.  Therefore, in practicing the movements in the forms, with softness there is hardness, with hardness there is softness, when closing there is opening, when opening there is closing, etc.

fyn


----------



## Xue Sheng

Tung Ying Chieh on the Mastery of Taijiquan


----------



## East Winds

Flying Crane,

_*"OK, so what is the master key?*_ 		  		  		  		 		 			 				__________________"

Send me $5 and I will send you the answer in a plain brown envelope:rofl:

I'm always suspicious of people who hint that they have some secret knowledge of taiji and it is only by studying it with them that they will reveal what it is.

Very best wishes


----------



## Flying Crane

East Winds said:


> Flying Crane,
> 
> _*"OK, so what is the master key?*_                                                                           __________________"
> 
> Send me $5 and I will send you the answer in a plain brown envelope:rofl:
> 
> I'm always suspicious of people who hint that they have some secret knowledge of taiji and it is only by studying it with them that they will reveal what it is.
> 
> Very best wishes


 
Exactly.  and the $5 is on the way...


----------



## mograph

Maybe it's a riddle ...?


----------



## wuchi

Tai Chi Chuan has always been influenced by Taoist philosophy. The name tai chi comes from it. On top of ying/yang another very important thing it got from there is "yielding and softness". Here are a few excerpts (of one version) from Lao Tze's Tao Te Ching on softness which I thought is relevant to Tai Chi Chuan and may be of interest to those who have not heard of it before:

From Ch 36. 
That which shrinks
Must first expand.
That which fails
Must first be strong.
That which is cast down
Must first be raised.
Before receiving
There must be giving.

This is called perception of the nature of things.
*Soft and weak overcome hard and strong.*

Fish cannot leave deep waters,
And a country's weapons should not be displayed.


From Ch 43. 
*The softest thing in the universe  Overcomes the hardest thing in the universe. *
That without substance can enter where there is no room. Hence I know the value of non-action. 
Teaching without words and work without doing  Are understood by very few.


From Ch 78. 
*Under heaven nothing is more soft and yielding than water. 
Yet for attacking the solid and strong, nothing is better; It has no equal. 
The weak can overcome the strong; The supple can overcome the stiff. Under heaven everyone knows this, Yet no one puts it into practice. *
Therefore the sage says: He who takes upon himself the humiliation of the people is fit to rule them. 
He who takes upon himself the country's disasters deserves to be king of the universe. The truth often sounds paradoxical.


These words of wisdom has been around for over 2000 years. If I am not mistaken even Japanese Aikido embraces the Taoist philosophy as well. As they are TAO it is not surprising to find people doubting or laughing at them and hopefully a few people will embrace and practise it. It takes people of the right mind set to appreciate the teaching of TAO.


----------



## wuchi




----------

